# Kudos to CDplus



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I realize we're supposed to refrain from advertising, but this is something which may be interesting to those who intend to release their own CD.


CDplus is the only CD chain (actual retail as opposed to internet based) who have responded in a positive way to my request for a consignment arrangement. 

They are the only ones who seem inclined to support the artists who live and work in the community from which they harvest their revenue.


In fact, they were VERY positive and ask for very little in terms of compensation.


I won't mention any of the negative chains, but suffice to say they weren't interested at all.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Have you tried The Beat Goes On? They seem to have a "local artist" section?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Have you tried The Beat Goes On? They seem to have a "local artist" section?



The Beat Goes On.


That sounds familiar. isn't that the place that specializes in used CDs but also sells some new ones?


I think we have one of those in Brantford.

I'll check it out.

Thanks,

Mike


----------

